# 2011 Fall Kansas Honey Producers Association meeting



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

October 21 & 22 at the Angus Inn in Great Bend, Kansas. I haven't seen the actual agenda yet, but it's always a good time, comaraderie & educational. Also there will be a sanctioned National Hot Rod Association drag race on the 22nd at the race tract by the Great Bend airport. Watch my neighbor blow down the track like a bullet!


----------



## Swobee (May 18, 2007)

Dr. Marion Ellis from the Un. of Nebraska will be the primary guest speaker at the meeting. Other topics- review of the UNL Queen Rearing Course this past summer, Swarm Chasing - there is no such thing as free bees (Bill Vinduska & Candy) along with other topics of interest, vendors, comaraderie, etc.


----------

